# Obama vs. McCain



## Todesschleicher (29. August 2008)

Hab so ein Thema nicht gefunden, also mache ich mal eins auf.

Für wen seid ihr bei der Wahl in den USA? Warum? 

Ich kann nur sagen:
Berlin und Denver gestern...

Obama for President 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut euch die Reden an...Weltklasse


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. August 2008)

Ich sag es mal auf niveaulose Art: Wayne?

Ich meine ... ich wohne in Deutschland, da brauch ich mir keine Gedanken zu der Wahl zu machen, da ich eh nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich werd mir frühestens Gedanken drüber machen, wenn die Wahlen vorbei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (29. August 2008)

Obama dürfte das geringe Übel sein, ich glaube aber noch nicht daran, dass er auch wirklich gewinnt.


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

McCain (irgendwie krieg ich Hunger auf Pommes) ist mir zutiefst unsympatisch, alleine weil sein Wahlkampf eigentlich nur darin bestand Obama irgendwie schlecht zu machen... zumindest das, was man in Deutschland so mitbekommt. Aber da ich in Deutschland lebe mache ich mir keinen großen Kopf darum, ändern kann ich ohnehin nichts.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

Bin auch für Obama. Wenigstens mal wieder frischer, freundlicher Wind. Nicht so'ne konservative Western-Politik wie Bush oder McCain.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   OBAMA FTW!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Obama. Ist mir sympatischer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (29. August 2008)

Vote for Obama, ist mal was neues.
Und die Welt steht für neues offen...


----------



## Wray (29. August 2008)

obama ist mal was neues ... vote


----------



## drummen (29. August 2008)

Sehr viele in meinem Umfeld reden immer davon das Obama President wird. Ich frag mich dann immer ob die das wirklich ernst meinen. Die meisten wissen ja nicht einmal wer der andere Kandidat ist, also kann man wohl deren Meinung eh in die Tonne kloppen. Aber woher kommt dieser "Obama wird President" ruf eigentlich? Ist das ne Form von Hype?

Ich sag McCain wir President. Das heißt nicht das ich ihn mag, er wirds einfach.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Barack Obama soll President werden alleine schon darum weil er schwarz ist und die schwarzen nimmer flennen brauchen weil sie schlecht behandelt werden!

Ich Mag Barack Obama er ist hübsch!

wenn man so sagen kann bin ich ein Fan von Obama. er is nich profitgeil er hat sogar seiner Parteikonkurenntin hilary Clinton unterstützt

er ist einfach Göttlich er ist die wiedergeburt von Marthin Luther King!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Sehr viele in meinem Umfeld reden immer davon das Obama President wird. Ich frag mich dann immer ob die das wirklich ernst meinen. Die meisten wissen ja nicht einmal wer der andere Kandidat ist, also kann man wohl deren Meinung eh in die Tonne kloppen. Aber woher kommt dieser "Obama wird President" ruf eigentlich? Ist das ne Form von Hype?
> 
> Ich sag McCain wir President. Das heißt nicht das ich ihn mag, er wirds einfach.



Drummen, ich weiss sehr wohl wer John McCain ist. Jahrelang treuer Zudiener des Bush Clans, und selber ein gesichtsloser Politiker, ohne eigenen Antrieb und Ideen. Also kannst du dir gut ausrechnen, wer nach einem Sieg McCains die Fäden in der Hand halten wird. Genau...Capt. Cowboy Bush, und seine Bande von Schwerverbrechern.

Und das McCain die Wahl gewinnt ist absolut nicht raus...Obama führt zur Zeit in den Umfragewerten deutlich, und die Amis haben langsam aber sicher die Schnauze voll von Kriegstreiberei, einer Politik die auf Angstmache basiert, bei gleichzeitiger Einstampfung jeglicher Werte die man als Grundfesten eines Sozialsystems eines westlichen Industrielandes bezeichnen kann und dem omnipräsentem Abbau jeglicher Bürgerrechte durch die Bush - Administration.
Alles Dinge an denen sich unter McCain nichts ändern wird.


----------



## drummen (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Drummen, ich weiss sehr wohl wer John McCain ist.



Ich habe von Leuten in meinem Umfeld gesprochen ;>


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Da stimme ich dir Zu Großes Mammut

Aber du darfst nicht vergessen das Amerika George W Bush 2 mal gewählt hat sie wollen es also anscheinend nicht anders! Die denken denke ich anders. Aber das sie den Fehler nicht noch einmal begehen ist schwer vorstellbar. wobei Hilary Clinton wurde ja auch nicht Gewählt weil sie wussten das Bill Clinton dann die fäden in der Hand hat.


----------



## Lillyan (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Barack Obama soll President werden alleine schon darum weil er schwarz ist und die schwarzen nimmer flennen brauchen weil sie schlecht behandelt werden!
> 
> Ich Mag Barack Obama er ist hübsch!


Ähmja... genau... die ganze "schwarzen" die draußen auf der Straße diskriminiert und verprügelt werden müssen sich dann nicht mehr beschweren, weil ja "einer von ihnen" Präsident ist? Ööööhm... stimm ich nicht ganz mit überein. Und ich kenne eine Menge hübscher Leute, die nicht Präsident werden sollten ^^

Bei Bill und Hillary wär ich mir gar nicht so sicher, ob Hillary da nicht eh von Anfang an ein recht großes Mitspracherecht hatte und eher die Fäden in der hand hielt... irgendwie scheint sie mir die politisch engagiertere zu sein...


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Kamui, mitten in einem Krieg ist es äusserst unwahrscheinlich dass ein Land seine politische Führung wechselt... und bei der Bush Wiederwahl lief der Afghanistan "Feldzug" und sein vielbeschworener "Krieg gegen den Terror"

Getreu dem Motto "Mitten im Fluss wechselt man die Pferde nicht" wurde Bush wiedergewählt...obwohl man in seinem Fall eher von einem Rindvieh als nem Pferd sprechen könnte.


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Hi Leute also ich persöhnlich glaube das Obama die Wahl gewinnt,aber ich vermute das das dem KKK nicht gefallen wird,den Rest kann sich wohl jeder selbst vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Ich bin für Obama, nach 8 Jahren Republikanischem Chaosregime müssen entlich wiedereinmal die Demokraten ran


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

xandy schrieb:


> Hi Leute also ich persöhnlich glaube das Obama die Wahl gewinnt,aber ich vermute das das dem KKK nicht gefallen wird,den Rest kann sich wohl jeder selbst vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das PM gelesen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das PM gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry für meine Dummheit aber was meinst du mit PM Man will ja immer dazulernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

ich war mal für mc cain weil der mich an pommes erinnert hat xD
aber obama ist meiner meinung nach sympatischer

aber keinen kann man ja nicht wählen .. 

ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGER 4 PRESIDENT !!!! -.- 
wie in simpsons .. ich wurde gewählt zum lenken nicht zum denken


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

xandy schrieb:


> Sry für meine Dummheit aber was meinst du mit PM Man will ja immer dazulernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pm = private message..

"neue Nachricht oben rechts"


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

@Minastirit
Dank dir schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ´
@Lisutari: Nö^^Hab kein PM bekommen


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

xandy schrieb:


> Sry für meine Dummheit aber was meinst du mit PM Man will ja immer dazulernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Minastirit schrieb:


> pm = private message..
> 
> "neue Nachricht oben rechts"






xandy schrieb:


> @Minastirit
> Dank dir schön
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldige für die Verwirrung,^^ es giebt ein Magazin das PM heißt, darin gabs den Artikel das der KKK Obama ermorden will wenn er President wird


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2008)

Ich denke und hoffe das Obama gewinnt... er ist mir weitaus sympathischer als dieser McCain, der kommt mir irgendwie so... weiß nicht, der kommt mir hinterfotzig vor... so ne richtige linke (nicht Politisch) Sau...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Und ausserdem Mccain ist 70 jahre alt wir brauchen einen Präsidenten mit Überlebenschance!


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Entschuldige für die Verwirrung,^^ es giebt ein Magazin das PM heißt, darin gabs den Artikel das der KKK Obama ermorden will wenn er President wird


ach .. das gibts? sorry .. ich les so selten magazine .. 
aber das einige obama ermorden wollen steht bei uns auch in der zeitung .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

finde ich komisch george bush zieht doch mehr aggro als so ein schwarzer da kann nur der Kluk Klux Klan dahinter stecken !


----------



## Natsumee (29. August 2008)

ich bin für den präsident der zuerst USA vernichtet


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach .. das gibts? sorry .. ich les so selten magazine ..
> aber das einige obama ermorden wollen steht bei uns auch in der zeitung ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre nicht das erste mal das ein guter President ermordet wird (JFK....)


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

jup aber angeblich haben 4 "neonazis" es bereits versucht .. bei denen wurden gewehre etc gefunden .. und ich glaube nicht das man die dabei hat um ihm zu gratulieren ..

Aber wie jfk sagte .. die menschheit setzt dem krieg ein ende oder der krieg setzt der menschheit ein ende ..

Wie auch immer .. obama kann der usa sicher ein besseres image bereiten als mccain ..


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wäre nicht das erste mal das ein guter President ermordet wird (JFK....)


Wer sagt das er ein guter President wird ,der Schein kann trügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duni (29. August 2008)

Dumme Frage, aber was ist das KKK?

@topic: Ist mir eigentlich recht egal, da ich Obama/McCain dann net ertragen muss. Aber denke eher das McCain gewinnt^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Der Kluk Klux Klan.

is eine Verinigung von weißen die Schwarze Hassen und sie abschalchten und töten es ist eine sekte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sehen sie aus!


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Die Zipfelmützenmänner und frauen Also die Kostüme sind recht lustig.


----------



## xFraqx (29. August 2008)

/vote 4 Obama. Wir brauchen keinen zweiten Nationalisten wie Bush in Amerika sondern mal frischen Wind.


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. August 2008)

An die Leute die meinen, dass die US-Wahl irrelevant für sie ist:

Die USA ist das mächtigste Land der Welt. Und der Schutzpatron von ganz Europa. Es ist verdammt wichtig, wer die nächsten 4 Jahre die Weltpolitik entscheidend mitbestimmt...gerade wo sich die großen Konflikte zwischen den USA, der Russischen Föderation und China anbahnen.


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> An die Leute die meinen, dass die US-Wahl irrelevant für sie ist:
> 
> Die USA ist das mächtigste Land der Welt. Und der Schutzpatron von ganz Europa. Es ist verdammt wichtig, wer die nächsten 4 Jahre die Weltpolitik entscheidend mitbestimmt...gerade wo sich die großen Konflikte zwischen den USA, der Russischen Föderation und China anbahnen.


Negativ,mächtigstes Land defenitiv nein.China und Russland haben alleine bessere Waffen als die USA das is nunmal Fakt.
Schutzpatron?Kann gut sein hab ich eigentlich noch nie nachgedacht.Mfg Xandy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

solange bei unserer kaff stadt Reutlingen dadurch nix geändert wirt ist es mir schlicht und ergreifend EGAL


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

xandy schrieb:


> Negativ,mächtigstes Land defenitiv nein.China und Russland habe alleine bessere Waffen als die USA das is nunmal Fakt.
> Schutzpatron?Kann gut sein hab ich eigentlich noch nie nachgedacht.Mfg Xandy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



china hat im moment noch schlechtere waffen, ist aber stark am aufrüsten.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

ist doch egal wer bessere waffen hat oder WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN KRIEG?

ich mein ernsthaft man braucht doch keine waffen


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. August 2008)

och nö, nich nochma...


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ist doh egal wer bessere waffen hat oder WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN KRIEG?



sie denken sie wären in cs deswegen woleln se krieg ....nach der runde weren ja eh alle respawnt!!!


----------



## xandy (29. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> china hat im moment noch schlechtere waffen, ist aber stark am aufrüsten.


Das glaubst du nur der Unterschied zwischen z.B China und den USA ist einfach das die Amis mit ihren Waffen herumprallen(haut mich wenn ich das Wort falsch geschrieben habe),im Gegensatz zu China die quatschen nich so offen über deren Arsenal...... Es ist ruhig zu ruhig........ wenn du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Clamev (29. August 2008)

> i think Maccain is the better candidate.why?Beacause i like his fries!


----------



## Noxiel (30. August 2008)

xandy schrieb:


> Das glaubst du nur der Unterschied zwischen z.B China und den USA ist einfach das die Amis mit ihren Waffen herumprallen(haut mich wenn ich das Wort falsch geschrieben habe),im Gegensatz zu China die quatschen nich so offen über deren Arsenal...... Es ist ruhig zu ruhig........ wenn du weißt was ich meine




Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass ob nun alte oder neue H-Bomben wir uns über deren Wirkung nicht zu unterhalten brauchen.


----------



## aseari (30. August 2008)

Für Obama. Er ist mir einfach sympathisch. Und sein Wahlkampf gefällt mir.


----------



## dalai (30. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> finde ich komisch george bush zieht doch mehr aggro als so ein schwarzer da kann nur der Kluk Klux Klan dahinter stecken !


Obama zieht so viel Aggro wie mein lvl 1 Char in einer 70er Instanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Grund wieso viele Amerikaner McCain wählen ist, dass es seit menschengedenken noch keinen schwarzen Amerikanischen Presidenten gab. Der amerikanische weisse Durchschnittsamerikaner hat eine Hypothek, ein Einfamilienhaus mit einem Garten, glaubt an Gott,eine Frau, 2-4 Kinder, schaut im Wochenende Fussball und wählt seit Jahre wie sein Vater einen weissen, männlichen, alten Republikaner der an Gott glaubt und Amerika gegen den Islam verteidigen kann. Er kann sich einfach nicht mit Obama verbinden, auch wenn er genauso ist wie ein Republikaner, ausser das er schwarz ist, etwas liberaler ist und nicht gerne auf der anderen Seite der Welt amerikanische Soldaten in den Tod schickt.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

Amerika hatte die Wahl: Alte Frau oder ein schwarzer Typ der mit zweiten vornamen "Mohammed" heißt und seine Eltern streng religiöse Moslems sind...GZ!!!!


----------



## Duni (30. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Der Kluk Klux Klan.
> 
> is eine Verinigung von weißen die Schwarze Hassen und sie abschalchten und töten es ist eine sekte!
> 
> ...


Asoo, ich dachte das mit dem Klux Klux Klan war'n Scherz, ich meine, wer nennt sich schon so^^
Trotzdem danke^^

MfG Duni


----------



## Zachrid (30. August 2008)

Ich finde beide Kandidaten unsympathisch.
McCain wirkt wie jemand der auf den Roten Knopf drücken könnte weil's ihm gerade passt und Obama... keine Ahnung, aber da ist dieser beißende Gedanke, dass er der Antichrist oder so etwas sein könnte. 

Ansonsten, mir isses Wumpe wen die Amis wählen und wie deren Wahlprogramme aussehen - ich wohn in Europa.

Add:
Wers noch nicht kennt:
http://sendables.jibjab.com/sendables/1191...in#/teaser/1191


----------



## xandy (30. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass ob nun alte oder neue H-Bomben wir uns über deren Wirkung nicht zu unterhalten brauchen.
> [/QUOTE
> Positiv.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

was will den zahrid hier? wowszeneler alter du!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bin auch für Obama. Wenigstens mal wieder frischer, freundlicher Wind. Nicht so'ne konservative Western-Politik wie Bush oder McCain.


mal ganz von dem Historischen Ereignis wenn ein SCHWARZER Präsident werden würde. und dazu noch ein Demokrat das wird interessant und auch auswirkungen  haben vor allem in den Krisengebieten dieser welt.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

demokraten sind besser als republikaner.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> demokraten sind besser als republikaner.


besser kannst du nicht sagen. Sie haben nur eine andere politische Einstellung (btw ich find Demokraten also auch "besser") die dir eher entspricht als die Einstellung der Republikaner (Bush is Republikaner)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. August 2008)

Bei den Demokraten hat immernoch das Volk mehr zu sagen und die partei als kein sogennanter "alleinherscher"
so hat man den präsidenten auch besser unter kontrolle


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Bei den Demokraten hat immernoch das Volk mehr zu sagen und die partei als kein sogennanter "alleinherscher"
> so hat man den präsidenten auch besser unter kontrolle


Demokratie FTW sag ich nur

Wir geben den Parteien unsere Stimme aber sobald sie reden erkennen wir unsere eigene STimme nicht mehr.

Denkt mal darüber nach


----------



## Todesschleicher (31. August 2008)

Jaja...wir haben die Wahl zwischen Pest und Aids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Jaja...wir haben die Wahl zwischen Pest und Aids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


scheiße ist immer gleich sie riecht nur anders^^


----------



## Qonix (1. September 2008)

Ich bin ja mal gepannt ob Obama die Wahl überhaupt überlebt und wie lange er, fals er Präsident wird, dort überlebt.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Wieso sollte er nicht überleben? Der US Secret Service hat die besten Personenschützer der Welt. 2 Wochen bevor der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten irgendwo hinkommt, ist schon das erste Agententeam vor Ort, das das Gebiet weiträumig untersucht...und wenn er dann da ist, sind auf ca. 2 km (Maximale Scharfschützenreichweite (ca.)) auf sämtlichen Dächer, in sämtlichen Gebäuden Agenten postiert.

Seit Kennedy haben die Amis verflucht viel dazugelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. September 2008)

Die Wahl des amerikanischen Präsidenten ist irgendwie wie ne *Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera*, Mccain führt die Bush-Politik ähnlich weiter, denk aber das er wenigstens etwas schlauer ist als Bush und es besser macht. ich war ein starker befürworter Obamas, aber durch seine Wahl des Vize-Präsidenten gibt es eben nicht den Versprochenen "Change", denn der Vize ist einer der stärksten Befürworter des Irakkrieges, somit  kann man man sagen Obama lügt wenn er sagt er will die truppen aus dem Irak langsam abziehen. für mich kommt da wieder die Vermutung auf das es so laufen wird wie beim Bush, der Vize macht die eigentliche politik und der Präsident redet es ihm nach.  

Kurzum, an der politik wird sich nich wircklich was verändern, so seh ich das zumindest inzwischen.

bye

p.s.: wenns wen interesiert, jeder der amerikanischen Präsidenten war vorher auf einem sogenannten "Bilderberg-Treffen", wer was drüber wissen will sollte sich den Film Endgame angucken, kann man auf Infokrieg.tv kostenlos angucken, dauert 2 std und 20 min. kann isch dann jeder seine eigene Meinung drüber bilden.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. September 2008)

Er bereut die Entscheidung zum Irakkrieg, war aber nach den Anschlägen wie jeder Amerikaner zu allem bereit. Einer der stärksten Befürworter ist er ganz sicher nicht...wieso bist du für McCain, wenn du Bush scheiße findest? McCain sagt, dass 90% der Dinge, die Bush in seinen beiden Amtszeiten verzapft hat, gut waren...da ist nichts positives dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obama & Biden stehen für einen Change, McCain und die komische Tusse die er nur ernannt hat weil sie eine dunkelhäutige Frau ist für Stay.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. September 2008)

is nen Missverständnis, find Mccain auch nicht toll, kommt anscheinend falsch rüber.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab kA wen ich besser finden soll.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Verdient schon fast ein Pokal wieviel Halbwissen sich hier rumtreibt, manchen würde ausschlafen glaub ich mal ganz gut tun.

Aber b2t....McCain hat für mich kein Stein mehr im Brett, nachdem er Sarah Palin nominiert hat. Eine Frau die strikt gegen Abtreibung vorgeht, nebenbei aber Lebenszeitmitglied in der Waffenlobby ist....irgendwie....passt da was nicht. Die Titanic tituliert wie folgt:

"Wer ist Sarah Palin?

Seit letztem Freitag gibt es eine Neue an John McCains Seite. Wer ist diese Frau, die möglicherweise nur einen Herzinfarkt (McCain) vom Präsidentenamt entfernt ist? Einige Fakten über die republikanische Vize.

- Sarah Palin wird 1964 geboren; seitdem ist sie überzeugte Abtreibungsgegnerin
- Als Gouverneuse von Alaska fordert sie "mehr Erderwärmung" 
- Sie verkörpert die weibliche Seite der Republikaner: fünffache Mutter, Meisterköchin, Waffenbesitzerin
- Ihr tiefer Glaube läßt Sarah Palin auch die Behinderungen zweier Kinder ertragen (Down-Syndrom, Homosexualität)"


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. September 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf niveaulose Art: Wayne?
> 
> Ich meine ... ich wohne in Deutschland, da brauch ich mir keine Gedanken zu der Wahl zu machen, da ich eh nicht teilnehmen kann. Ich werd mir frühestens Gedanken drüber machen, wenn die Wahlen vorbei sind.
> 
> ...




Lol, armer kleingeist. 


Also wir als deutsche sollte nicht ganz so darauf hoffen das Obama gewinnt ,da er ohne weiteres die NATO Mitgliedsstaaten stärker in Afghanistan oder Irak mission einbidnen kann.
Im Gegensatz zu McCain ,da er ein mitglied von Bushs Partei ist.

Kurz: Obama hat noch eine weiße weste und somit mehr Möglichket zum Druckaufbau.


Das wurde auch ausreichend bei einer wieterbildungsveranstaltung in Brüssel besprochen.


Ich bin mir aber meienr wahl noch nicht sicher,wen ich wählen würd.


EDIT.:  Hehe, 2 Behidnerungen .. downSyndrom und Homosexualität. ...Das ist aber nett von der Frau .


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Bedenke das dieses Zitat aus der Titanic stammt...das sollte man mit einem zwinkernden Auge genießen. 

Und ey...mach dir nicht soviel Mühe mit Politik, ich glaube Zocker sind die letzten die sich für Weltpolitik interessieren aber die ersten die Schreien wenn Blut aus nem Spiel gestrichen wird. Leider geht uns diese Wahl halt eben doch was an, wer das nicht checkt...sollte sich hier besser gar nicht erst lächerlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (3. September 2008)

> Und ey...mach dir nicht soviel Mühe mit Politik, ich glaube Zocker sind die letzten die sich für Weltpolitik interessieren aber die ersten die Schreien wenn Blut aus nem Spiel gestrichen wird. Leider geht uns diese Wahl halt eben doch was an, wer das nicht checkt...sollte sich hier besser gar nicht erst lächerlich machen



Wie kommst du zu dieser voreilig getroffenen Schlussfolgerung?
" Zocker " sind genauso Menschen wie ich und du, alt und jung, manche interresieren sich für Politik, andere nicht, du solltest sowas nicht behaupten, bevor du mir keine selbstgefälschte Statistik vorlegst (War das nicht mal ein Zitat von Honecker? :O )

Btt: Ich glaube, es wird McCain, die Republikaner lassen sich bestimmt wieder was einfallen um ihren kontrahenten auszuschalten...
Insgeheim hofe ich natürlich Obama gewinnt, wäre das kleiner übel, wie ich glaube.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Du hast schon Recht, ich selbst bin ja ebenso Spieler wie du und alle anderen. Sonst würde ich mich hier nicht rumtreiben.
Ich muss nur kübeln wenn hier 19jährige ein dickes "Wayne?" in den Raum werfen, sich nicht für solche Themen interessieren aber bei der Bundestagswahl ihr Kreuz setzen weils ja "tight" ist. Immerhin gehts da ja auch um mein Geld :-P Daher stänker ich bei sowas gerne mal.


----------



## Barangar (3. September 2008)

Ich denke, wie es auch kommt, es wird spannend, in den nächsten Jahren. Ich für meinen Teil bin nur froh das ich kein Sani beim Bund mehr bin, Afghanistan ist nur einen Flug entfernt, und längst nicht so ungefährlich wie es hier in Deutschland immer dargestellt wird. Mit Georgien hat sich viell. das nächste Spielfeld für den Osten und den Westen aufgetan und meiner Meinung nach nicht das letzte. Denn egal wer gewinnt, die USA werden es nicht tolerieren, wenn Russland seine Grenzen ausdehnt. Und aufgrund der Politik unseres Landes tangiert das zumindest die lieben Staatsbürger in Uniform mehr als man meint.



Außerdem, wenn man sich mal die Geografie anschaut, ist Europa ne nette Spielwiese für die USA, Russland und China. Die werden sich nämlich vermutlich nicht auf eigenem Boden verprügeln, wenns soweit kommen sollte. Da sucht man sich lieber ein kleines Land weitab der eigenen Grenzen und eigenen Infrastruktur


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Sei froh das Georgien nicht in der NATO ist...sonst hätten wir da ein echtes Problem bekommen.


----------



## mmm79 (3. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Er bereut die Entscheidung zum Irakkrieg, war aber nach den Anschlägen wie jeder Amerikaner zu allem bereit. Einer der stärksten Befürworter ist er ganz sicher nicht...wieso bist du für McCain, wenn du Bush scheiße findest? McCain sagt, dass 90% der Dinge, die Bush in seinen beiden Amtszeiten verzapft hat, gut waren...da ist nichts positives dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, vorher sagen das mans bereut, und nach dem Wahlsieg mehr Truppen schicken, den Iran angreifen und wer weiß was noch alles.

So wie ich das sehe isses relativ egal wer gewinnt, ändern wird sich eh nix, das sind doch alles nur marionetten.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960

http://www.infokrieg.tv


----------



## Kamui Shiro (3. September 2008)

Naja so würde ich das nicht sagen die Amerikane stehen hinter ihrem präsidenten
wenn zb Hors Köhler herkommen wüprde und sagen würde küss mir die schuhe dann eigste ihm den Vogel und gesht weiter.
wenn George Bush käme würde der Amerikaner küssen. Die Amerikaner halten zu ihrem Präsidenten und folgen ihm auch uns deutschen ist die Politlage egal und nur weil sich bei uns nichts ändert kann man das nicht auf andere Länder übertragen!!


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Naja so würde ich das nicht sagen die Amerikane stehen hinter ihrem präsidenten
> wenn zb Hors Köhler herkommen wüprde und sagen würde küss mir die schuhe dann eigste ihm den Vogel und gesht weiter.
> wenn George Bush käme würde der Amerikaner küssen. Die Amerikaner halten zu ihrem Präsidenten und folgen ihm auch uns deutschen ist die Politlage egal und nur weil sich bei uns nichts ändert kann man das nicht auf andere Länder übertragen!!


Das ist nicht richtig, beim Republikaner Parteitag gab es massive Demonstrationen....alleine die Anti-Bush Bewegung zeigt das eben nicht alle hinter dem Präsidenten stehen.

Leider ist das Wahlsystem in Amerika totaler Humbug...im Grunde ist das Land, Meinungstechnisch gespalten! Schau dir doch mal die Umfragen an....McCain und Obama liegen fast gleichauf!


----------



## mmm79 (3. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Naja so würde ich das nicht sagen die Amerikane stehen hinter ihrem präsidenten
> wenn zb Hors Köhler herkommen wüprde und sagen würde küss mir die schuhe dann eigste ihm den Vogel und gesht weiter.
> wenn George Bush käme würde der Amerikaner küssen. Die Amerikaner halten zu ihrem Präsidenten und folgen ihm auch uns deutschen ist die Politlage egal und nur weil sich bei uns nichts ändert kann man das nicht auf andere Länder übertragen!!



naja gut, das wäre bei uns dann wohl der Fischer (bin Österreicher ^^)

Aber nur weil alle Amies ihren Präsidententen nachrennen rechtfertigt das nicht 2 illegale Kriege.

und das uns Dinge wie "Heimatschutzgesetz" oder "Patriot Act" etwas merkwürdig vorkommen sollten

ich mein sowas erinnert doch doch irgendwie an Deutschland vor 70 Jahren, oder irre ich mich da.

btt: ich glaub net das obama was daran ändern würde, er würde diese linie einfach weiterfahren, genauso wie jeder andere der Präsident werden könnte.
und falls einer dabei is der nicht nach der pfeife der leute hinter den kulissen tanzt, wird er eben nicht Präsident (wird in den Medien schlecht geamcht, Wahlbetrug (gabs das nicht was bei der bush wahl vor seiner ersten amtsperiode ^^), etc.)
oder er endet so wie JFK


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Obama mein schwarzer Bruder wird natürlich mit einem "GLORIOUS VICTORY" das Bleichgesicht wegfegen!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (3. September 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> naja gut, das wäre bei uns dann wohl der Fischer (bin Österreicher ^^)
> 
> Aber nur weil alle Amies ihren Präsidententen nachrennen rechtfertigt das nicht 2 illegale Kriege.
> 
> ...



Ja bei mir auch der Heinz Fischer nur ich wollts mal so erklären damit die mehrheit das versteht .
und sry für die rechtschreibfehler werds mal editieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Meinung lässt sich sehr leicht rechtfertigen dennoch denke ich dass Obama eben nicht
diesen Weg weitergeht es sind doch nicht alle Menschen für Krieg.
wie gesagt Kluk kux Klan ist natürlich eine Gefahr aber Obama lässt
sich von diesen Spinnern nichts vorschreiben.
und das Antikriegskandidaten Keine Chance haben denke ich nicht
hauptsache die dürfen alle Waffen besitzen dann ist das Volk auch zu frieden.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch der Heinz Fischer nur ich wollts mal so erklären damit die mehrheit das versteht .
> und sry für die rechtschreibfehler werds mal editieren.
> 
> 
> ...


Der Süden der USA gehört den Schwarzen... und der Rest des Lands ist voll mit Schwarzen.
Du glaubst wohl nicht, dass der KKK noch so mächtig ist.


----------



## Smoleface (3. September 2008)

Obama ist der nächste Martin Luther King. Er hat so eine besondere Ausstrallung. 

KÖNNTE MAN DENKEN!

Aber nur die Wenigsten wissen was Obama für ein Kerl ist, der hat schon manche Illegalen Sachen am Laufen gehabt, was es genau war schreibe ich nicht, ich will keine Gerüchte kochen, aber es hat was im Baugewerbe zu tun. 

McCain wird dass gezielt gegen ihn benutzen. 

Vor der Vizepräsidentschaftsverkündigungen (nice Wort) hätte man meinen können, dass McCain oder einfach die Republikaner Obama zerstören, vernichten, pulverisieren, auslöschen und zerfetzten könnten. Obama hat es geschickt gemacht und den perfekten Vize nominiert.

McCain aber hat eine Frau als Vize nominiert. Der Grund liegt, dass viele Clintonwähler gedroht hatten McCain zu wählen. Und als Frau als Vize würde er zusätzlich einen Teil der Wähler für sich gewinnen. ABER, die Rechnung wird wie es aussieht nicht aufgehen, denn die Medien haben fast jeden 2ten Tag einen heissen Artikel über die Wahlen und was abgeht, sodass sich die Wähler wegen einer Frau nicht sehr beiendrucken lassen. UND, was ganz wichtig ist, kursieren Gerüchte herum dass die Frau a) keine Nationale Politische erfahrung habe und zudem dass ihre 17 Jährige Tochter schwanger sei. Der Witz dabei ist, sie selber ist für die sexuelle Aufklärung der jugen Leute. Fazit: Eigentor! 

PS: Die tochter sieht nicht geil aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im grossen und Ganzen würde ich einen Sieg auf Obama zu 67% tippen, da McCain es richtig vermasselt hat mit der Vize. UND, der Hurriken der grad herumfegt erinnert gerne an die Fehlerhaften Fehlern der Republikaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Aber nur die Wenigsten wissen was Obama für ein Kerl ist, der hat schon manche Illegalen Sachen am Laufen gehabt, was es genau war schreibe ich nicht, ich will keine Gerüchte kochen, aber es hat was im Baugewerbe zu tun.



Welcher Amerikanische Präsident denn nicht? -.-*



> McCain wird dass gezielt gegen ihn benutzen


. 

WoW, du bistn´Hellseherr, haben die Republikaner schon immer gemacht, das ist deren Wahlk®ampf.



> UND, was ganz wichtig ist, kursieren Gerüchte herum dass die Frau a) keine Nationale Politische erfahrung habe und zudem dass ihre 17 Jährige Tochter schwanger sei. Der Witz dabei ist, sie selber ist für die sexuelle Aufklärung der jugen Leute. Fazit: Eigentor!



hattest du nicht oben erwähnt, du wolltest keine Gerüchte verbreiten? Trotzdem muss ich dir da voll und ganz zustimmen, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass diese Dinge zutreffen und nciht nur Dumme Gerüchte sind



> PS: Die tochter sieht nicht geil aus



Aber besser als unsere Frau Merkel :O


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

Doofer Internetlagg :/


----------



## Zez (4. September 2008)

pwnd bei doppelposting!

btw ich bin für obama!


----------



## -Therion- (4. September 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Obama ist der nächste Martin Luther King. Er hat so eine besondere Ausstrallung.
> 
> KÖNNTE MAN DENKEN!
> 
> ...



Fakten, Quellen und Links bitte.

Smoleface hat illegale Dinge am laufen, was es genau war schreibe ich nicht, ich will keine Gerüchte kochen, aber es hat was mit Ziegen, Friedhöfen und Sex zu tun. 

Bist du son Schlammschmeißer aus nem US Wahlkampfbüro?


----------



## Barangar (4. September 2008)

Das mit der Tochter von McCains Vize scheint wahr zu sein, zumindest der Medienlage in den USA nach (die ja unsere Medienlage wiederrum beeinflusst). Es kam zumindest gestern wiederholt im Radio, das sie Schwanger ist. Aber wie immer, ganz sicher wissens nur die betroffenen. Die Rede der guten Frau muss auch nett gewesen sein, sie hat Obama wohl ziemlich durch den Dreck gezogen, von wegen keine Nationale Polit-Erfahrung etc. und das als Bürgermeisterin von irgendnem Kaff in Alaska, und Gouverneurin von Alaska. Das kann man schon mit nem Zwinkern sehen, wie ich finde^^


----------



## Asfalot (4. September 2008)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/republikaner124.html

Ich finde es eher beängstigend Dinge wie den Irak-Krieg als Gottgegebene Aufgabe, sowie den Bau einer Pipeline als Gottes Wille zu bezeichnen.

Das zeichnet bei mir das Bild einer sehr verblendeten Frau die ein klein wenig Realitätsfern ist, wen man bedenkt gegen Sex von Minderjährigen zu sein und eine schwangere  minderjährige Tochter zu haben...

Außerdem ist das Bild das die Republikaner die letzten Jahre mit Bush abgegeben haben doch recht angeknackst.

Ich persönlich würde dem Herrn Obama eine Chance geben.


----------



## Todesschleicher (4. September 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,576198,00.html

Da sieht man mal, wie verkorkst die Republikaner sind...McCain ist da noch liberal O.o


----------



## Gronwell (4. September 2008)

Asfalot schrieb:


> http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/republikaner124.html
> 
> Ich finde es eher beängstigend Dinge wie den Irak-Krieg als Gottgegebene Aufgabe, sowie den Bau einer Pipeline als Gottes Wille zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur die Frau, ein nicht zu unterschätzender Teil der Bevölkerung da drüben denkt so. Man kann nur froh sein, dass wir kein Öl haben, sonst kämen sie auch irgendwann zu uns um ihre göttliche Mission zu erledigen.


----------



## Megamuffel (4. September 2008)

Ich hasse es wenn man Texte schreibt... ausversehen alles markiert und dann auf ne Taste drückt -.- naja egal


----------



## Osse (5. September 2008)

hmmm bin für obama. zwar sehe ich in dem auch keinen messiah der die welt von allem unheil rettet, aber mccain ist einfach die schlechtere wahl. sowohl für die usa, als auch für die gesamte welt. 

wer nen stinkreichen vater in der navy hat, trotzdem den abschluss an der akademie als 894. von 899 kadetten macht, zu einem der 10 unfähigsten kongress mitglieder vom time magazine gewählt wurde (2006) und auf die frage was er nach seiner gefangennahme im vietnam krieg von vietnamesen hält, antwortet: "i hate the gooks", ist schonmal eher ungeeignet für so einen job. vorallem wenn er nachdem das mikrofon aus ist, dem reporter anvertraut: "at least you didn´t ask me, what i think about the niggers."


----------



## Barangar (5. September 2008)

zum Thema Obama und Messiah

Es gibt keine Unschuld, es gibt nur verschiedene Abstufungen von Schuld


und so sollte man ihn sehen. Er ist natürlich nicht der Saubermann als der er sich präsentiert, das war noch kein Präsident, und wird auch nie einer sein. Wenn man sich mal überlegt wie der Wahlkampf dahinten funktioniert, und vor allem, wie das mit den Geldern da läuft, kommt man automatisch dahinter^^


Man muss ihn nur im Vergleich zu seinem Mitbewerber sehen, und da wird er wohl das kleinere Übel sein.


Ausserdem hab ich in der Internationalen Politik sowieso noch keinen ausgemachten Gutmenschen gefunden. Der Dalai Lama vielleicht, aber sonst...


----------



## ShaPhan (5. September 2008)

Natürlich für Obama.

Es muß einen wechsel in Ami-Land geben sonst geht die Wirtschaft zu grunde.
Denn, nur wenn es den Ami`s gut geht, gehts auch Europa gut.
Der dumme Dollar muß wieder etwas wert sein.

Leider wird es sicher ein sehr knappes Rennen, denn Mcain hat viel Sympathi im Land.
Alleine schon wegen seiner Behinderung die Er aufgrund der Folter bekommen hat.


----------



## Allstar1000 (5. September 2008)

Ich bin auch für Obama 
ich denk er versucht was zu bewegen bei der momentanen lage der USA ist das wohl auch sher nötig 

aber ob es was wird glaub ich ja nicht dran


----------



## Todesschleicher (7. September 2008)

Lalala....
Push :>


----------

